# A Blessing in Disguise



## Sagetown (Mar 17, 2011)

A ridge full of hardwood trees and thick vines presented a challenge for me to clear my fence row. It seemed a task impossible. But because of exploritory Drilling, I got the chance of a lifetime to make a difference. They came, they toiled, and they left, thank God.


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 25, 2011)

So I just have to ask they find anything? Are you rich now?


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2011)

> cuttingintime
> So I just have to ask they find anything? Are you rich now?



They went down 6,500 feet and hit a pocket of gas. They put a big CAT Diesel and Pump over it and sucked the gas hard for 2 years. I don't have much in mineral rights, but it paid enough to get me outa debt. Now they've put a small engine on the well and it can pump the well dry. With my meager percentage of minerals it averages about $30 a month. Not enough gas money to fill my truck, but every little bit helps.


----------



## deeker (Mar 25, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for the post.

Kevin


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 25, 2011)

BIG plus on being out debt:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's another task they had to complete before they left.
These two welders connected the long sections of pipe for 1/2 mile across the pasture to connect to another line. 3 men kept the pipe fed to the 1st pit welder who clamped two sections together and spot welded them and removed the clamp as the Dozer dragged the pipe to the next pit welder who completed connection. Meanwhile the trackhoe was digging the 3' deep pipe trench. Quite an operation. The pipe was unbelieveably expensive.


----------



## langfordbc (Apr 14, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> I don't have much in mineral rights, but it paid enough to get me outa debt.



So you own the mineral rights to your land and it just doesn't pay out much or do you only own a percentage of the rights? Just interested to know how that works.

x2 on paying out enough to get you out of debt!


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 14, 2011)

langfordbc said:


> So you own the mineral rights to your land and it just doesn't pay out much or do you only own a percentage of the rights? Just interested to know how that works.
> 
> x2 on paying out enough to get you out of debt!


 
IT's based on percentage, and I only own a very small portion of those mineral rights. Most folks, when selling their property don't want to sell the mineral rights. THose that do sell may sell it in portions because of financial woes, keeping some in hopes that they may cash in on future gas/oil/coal mines and wells.


----------

